#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  preparation for isro test

## Anubhab Banerjee

can anyone please tell me how can i prepare myself for isro entrance test? which book should i follow and what is the question patterns? Thanks in advance.





  Similar Threads: Why NDA Preparation Books play important role in the exam preparation Test Dates and Registration Deadlines TOEFL iBT® Test Beyond Test Day: Lasting Benefits of Taking the TOEFL® Test TCS Preparation Materials - TCS Preparation KIt PDF Download

----------

